# Handlebar tape recommendation?



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

What's the lightest tape out there that still has some cushioning aside from using electrical tape?


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

While there is nothing wrong with gram counting with your bike, using weight as a criteria for handlebar tape is perhaps going a little to far. Almost all of the tapes these days weigh next to nothing, so pick one that feels good and go with it. I find the generic foam type tapes from the big mail order companies to be light, comfortable and about half the cost of the fancy cork tapes. I also like the fact that I can pull them much tighter without them tearing as I can with cork tapes.


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

cyclust said:


> While there is nothing wrong with gram counting with your bike, using weight as a criteria for handlebar tape is perhaps going a little to far.


Agreed - if you go for ultra light with just a little padding, figure out the pro/cons. Will you have to ride for a shorter amount of time because you're not comfortable? Will you need to buy gloves with more padding? (gloves will weight MUCH more than tape). Don't think about the 10 grams you're putting on, think about the ride quality and othe overall wieght.

BTW - I use fizik tape and love it.


----------



## kiwisimon (Oct 30, 2002)

profile cork tape here for the last 15 odd years. better to be comfortable than saving 15 grams or so.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

thought I'd get more interesting responses from this forum 

anybody tried the SRAM tape?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

s2ktaxi said:


> thought I'd get more interesting responses from this forum
> 
> anybody tried the SRAM tape?


Go to Weight Weenies and search their road forum. It's been discussed over their several times.


----------



## rkb (Apr 4, 2007)

Fizik or Zipp tape- like'm both. I'd say they are light esp. the Fizik


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

damn... I think weighing handle bar tape is just a wee bit too extreme.


----------



## bdc88 (Apr 14, 2006)

The Fizik bartape is 51g on its own but when you add in there heavy plastic caps it shoots up to 60g I think.

I am running Fizik bartape on all my bikes as I love the feel of the tape, it is thinner than most and it is not bad in the weight department. 

Deda makes I think about the lightest bartape that comes in at around 40g.

As for the others who say do not worry about bar tape weight and such, you might want to remember what section you are in before you say it is extreme and not a place to save weight.

Forum title - Save Some Weight


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're already using padded gloves, then check the Vintage section of E-Bay and get some *Bennotto tape*. It's _very light _and comes in cool colors.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

bdc88 said:


> As for the others who say do not worry about bar tape weight and such, you might want to remember what section you are in before you say it is extreme and not a place to save weight.
> 
> Forum title - Save Some Weight


so... how much does shaving my head save in term of weight? How about removing my appendix? 
What about clipping my nose hair, that's gotta improve my breathing right?


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

CoLiKe20 said:


> so... how much does shaving my head save in term of weight? How about removing my appendix?
> What about clipping my nose hair, that's gotta improve my breathing right?


This fourm is about reducing a bike's weight and not a place for blow hards to reveal their low brow response to that which they don't understand. Get thee to the Lounge forum.


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

CoLiKe20 said:


> so... how much does shaving my head save in term of weight? How about removing my appendix?
> What about clipping my nose hair, that's gotta improve my breathing right?


Those are great suggestions. You also need to place small funnels in your nostrils for the ram air effect. Having one's head in the arse is also very aero.:thumbsup:


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*about 40 grams...*

to wrap and plug the bars with cork tape. less, if you do not wrap the tops, as is common w/carbon 'n wing bars. 
nothing will ever come even close to cork, for grip (esp. when wet, when foam, ect. will slip big time) and shock absorption.





s2ktaxi said:


> What's the lightest tape out there that still has some cushioning aside from using electrical tape?


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*the lounge?*

politics only is the place you oughta be (for that)




refund!? said:


> This fourm is about reducing a bike's weight and not a place for blow hards to reveal their low brow response to that which they don't understand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aussie_yeti (Feb 9, 2006)

i'm running the sram tape, it came with my red sram hoods so figured i'd give it a go. can honestly say it's the most comfortable tape i've used at the weight. 40 grams to cover a 42cm bar. the two tapes i used previously were deda and fizik.


----------



## barbedwire (Dec 3, 2005)

I asked this question about a month ago and some people recommended Fizik as the thinnest tape out there.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

30 grams Bontrager Race lite grippy Tape. 
http://www.bontrager.com/model/05048/en
It has a good feel but is thin.


----------

